# Top 10 Most Expensive Guns



## fawwaxs

*The Most Expensive Guns *

*1. Fabbri Over-Under - Price $229000*
Fabbri is the world famous gun maker who has his factory in Italy. Not many gun makers are out of London. Fabbri is one of them. This is screw less and pin less gun which is a hand made gun with using most modern technique.

*2. Purdey Over and Under Best (Pair) - Price: $195,000.00*
This gun comes in pair. Purdey is one of the oldest manufacturer of the guns. His guns are famous for the performance as well as for the beauty. They will use the best possible walnut stock for the guns.

*3. IVO Fabbri 12GA -$ 189,000*
As far as expensive guns are concerned, Fabbri is the BOSS. You cannot beat him in lavishness and fineness of the gun.

*4. Custom made shotguns by Fabbri - $ 175000*
These are the custom made guns by Fabbri and company. These guns are made as per the customer specification without compromising on any of the aspect like looks, durability and performance. It can take 3 to 5 years to make one gun of this kind.

*5. Boss 12GA O/U - Price: $125000.00*
Boss is a british company who have reputation as the builder of the best gun. Many famous people from British royal family uses these guns.

*6. Holland and Holland - 20 bore royal over and under shotgun - Price $115,000*
Holland and Holland is the most famous british company which makes these guns. They are made as per the customer specifications. They have their own skilled craftsman who are expert in engraving on the guns.

*7. Holland and Holland - 20 bore royal side by side over and under shotgun. $100000*
This Is another gun from Holland and Holland. In place of side to side lock now they have introduced Over and Under shotguns. These are smoother than side by side guns.

*8. Purdey side by side. Price $102200*
Another gun from Purdey and Sons. It has side by side lock and it give very tough competition to the rest of the manufacturer as far as looks and performance is concern.

*9. Boss Best Quality Sidelever Pair 12ga Price: $89000*
This is the second gun from Boss which is a side by side gun. This gun is mostly used for hunting or shooting

*10. Perazzi SCO Sporting - Price: $25000*
This is the Italian gun used for the shooting competition. Olympic games use this guns. Price can very in this gun as per the specification. You can get some really economical guns under this brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I don't get it Kahan baba makes guns in his shops sells for 100 dollar , and just becasue guido makes it the it sells for 200,000$ what kinda .... is that ?


----------



## su-47

Its just like the difference between a normal wrist watch and those million dollar watches. Its all about the prestige.


----------



## arslan_treen

hmm interesting any sources ? as i have seen a james purdy selling for 350,000.00 and as for my knowledge is concern a side lock side by side should be and and is always consider the most expensive ones , not over and unders they are considered to be cheaper and of lowest ranking among shotguns , that why ony side by side makes into collectors item and over and under are considers as a hunting and skeeting shot gun rather then a expensive collection items.


----------



## Super Falcon

i dont heared any gun in my life which u have metioned in your list sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslan_treen

Super Falcon said:


> i dont heared any gun in my life which u have metioned in your list sir


these guns exist and they are the top three companies but usually only collectors and real gun enthusiasts know about them , plus they make shot guns which usually are considered boring lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## b4badar

me 2nd to Super Falcon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b4badar

arslan_treen said:


> , plus they make shot guns which usually are considered boring lol



lolzzz.. well said...!!


----------



## fawwaxs

Fabbri Over-Under Gun &#8211; $ 229000

This gun is on number one spot as the most expensive gun. This gun is manufactured by an Italian company named Fabbri. This is one of the few companies which is outside London and can give great competition to the London guns. Price of this gun is $229000

Manufacturer

Fabbri is an Italian manufacturer who started manufacturing gun from 1965. Comparatively newcomer in the gun business, very shortly he has been the main competitor of the famous London guns. The original name of the company was Armi Fabbri where the company was under the partnership. Today it is only Fabbri. They manufacture very few guns annually around 20 to 30 guns per years. Making these guns takes more than 2 years. Delivery time differs as per the order. It can vary from 2 to 4 years.

Features

Fabbri guns are famous for the performance as well as their beauty. They make custom made guns for their clients who give them special order without bothering for the price as everybody knows Fabbri&#8217;s reputation. They have their loyal clientele. These guns are so much in demand that their used ones also fetch high price.
This gun is a screw less and pin less gun. The beautiful ivory artwork on the handle proves their eye for beauty. Usually some games are embossed as the decoration. It is 29&#8221; barrel, single trigger gun which is very light weighted. This makes it an easy to carry gun.

The color of these guns is different from the usual as they put their metal under special process of heating in a steel box with charcoal, bone and leather. This gives brown and blue patterns on the steel.
It has a tapered solid rib with deep black diamond coat barrels. This gun is of 18.7 bores and has 6.52lbs weight. This gun is known as titanium Fabbri. Mostly they are created as luxury items. People who use these guns are basically very rich and are fond of guns and want to use it for hobby purposes.
Performance of this most expensive gun is as good as its price.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

It is sold as part of a four gun match set. The set sells for $420,000! It is made by Italian firm Perazzi.


----------



## M.Ali Nasir

su-47 said:


> Its just like the difference between a normal wrist watch and those million dollar watches. Its all about the prestige.



ITS NOT ABOUT THE GUN YOUR ENEMY USES ITS ABOUT THE MAN WHO USES THOSE GUNS.


----------



## farhan_9909

As per the owner,Price is 15Million PKR





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=760044700732019


----------

